# The 3DS May Not Die For a While, but...



## Sonansune (Oct 29, 2017)

kids play mobile game



edit:


fatsquirrel said:


> > kids play mobile trash
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you buddy


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

hmm
i want more etrian odyssey


----------



## zoogie (Oct 29, 2017)

"This is now our little kid system" That is usually code for sunsetting a system. We'll see.
3ds is still really popular in Japan but the switch is taking off.

Maybe the 3ds will become a weeb port platform like the Vita


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

zoogie said:


> "This is now our little kid system" That is usually code for sunsetting a system. We'll see.
> 3ds is still really popular in Japan but the switch is taking off.
> 
> Maybe the 3ds will become a weeb port platform like the Vita


plz stop teasing me


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeah, and it shows in their advertising. Switch ads have young adults, peppy music and mature titles. 3DS ads now have exclusively little kids in the Wii U-era "family-friendly" ad style.


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Maybe the 3ds will become a weeb port platform like the Vita


I'm thinking it's just going to become a dumping ground for shovelware. With the Switch already being portable I don't see Nintendo releasing another handheld any time soon, so the 3DS will probably live on with absolutely no focus from major developers. Then again, the Switch is getting a six year old game that people are going batshit over, so maybe some more N64 remakes will come to the 3DS. Though I guess I can shit in one hand and wish in the other, and see which one fills up first.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

Joom said:


> I'm thinking it's just going to become a dumping ground for shovelware. With the Switch already being portable I don't see Nintendo releasing another handheld any time soon, so the 3DS will probably live on with absolutely no focus from major developers. Then again, the Switch is getting a six year old game that people are going batshit over, so maybe some more N64 remakes will come to the 3DS. Though I guess I can shit in one hand and wish in the other, and see which one fills up first.


konosuba game on 3ds better come first!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 29, 2017)

Hmm. Hope this means Nintendo is going to slowly let the 3ds die off within the next year or two. I love the 3ds, but now that the switch is out and doing well it's time to jump ship to developing games mainly for the switch only.


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Hmm. Hope this means Nintendo is going to slowly let the 3ds die off within the next year or two. I love the 3ds, but now that the switch is out and doing well it's time to jump ship to developing games mainly for the switch only.


So long as Capcom continues releasing Monster Hunters I'll be content. I much prefer it as a handheld game anyway. The Switch can have the millions of Mario games to come.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 29, 2017)

at least i will have one more pokémon game to play... on old 3ds XD
i hope they at least release another Pokémon MD game for Sun and Moon GEN


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 29, 2017)

Joom said:


> So long as Capcom continues releasing Monster Hunters I'll be content. I much prefer it as a handheld game anyway. The Switch can have the millions of Mario games to come.


Good luck getting crapcom to support the 3ds. Now that they're releasing monster Hunter world and the crappy way they've handled monster Hunter on the switch I have a hunch they won't be going back to Nintendo or handheld consoles for a bit. I'd love to be proven wrong on that though.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 29, 2017)

Okay.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 29, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Good luck getting crapcom to support the 3ds. Now that they're releasing monster Hunter world and the crappy way they've handled monster Hunter on the switch I have a hunch they won't be going back to Nintendo or handheld consoles for a bit. I'd love to be proven wrong on that though.


I doubt Monster Hunter World will kill all future console exclusive releases.


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Good luck getting crapcom to support the 3ds. Now that they're releasing monster Hunter world and the crappy way they've handled monster Hunter on the switch I have a hunch they won't be going back to Nintendo or handheld consoles for a bit. I'd love to be proven wrong on that though.


Well, if MHW isn't a flop I can live with it. I've always wanted a western Monster Hunter PC game. I lose the portability, but meh. I don't have friends that play over Ad-hoc anymore anyway. Also, I don't own a Switch, so I have no idea what it's like in that regard. If it's as terribad as you suggest, then that's disappointing.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 29, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I doubt Monster Hunter World will kill all future console exclusive releases.


Don't get me wrong, I think monster Hunter will come to the switch eventually, whether it be world or maybe a new game as an exclusive. I think it'll be a couple years though before that happens. But the 3ds? No. That's ship has sailed in my eyes and I think crapcom's eyes also.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joom said:


> Well, if MHW isn't a flop I can live with it. I've always wanted a western Monster Hunter PC game. I lose the portability, but meh. I don't have friends that play over Ad-hoc anymore anyway. Also, I don't own a Switch, so I have no idea what it's like in that regard. If it's as terribad as you suggest, then that's disappointing.


A PC monster Hunter game would be pretty awesome. Why aren't they doing that with world? The switch is a great console imo, crapcom is just being crapcom by refusing to localize monster Hunter xx to the switch for the west.


----------



## gamecaptor (Oct 29, 2017)

There is a gazillon 3DS’ our there. It would be hard to just completely ignore it with that big of an install base.

That said, with it being completely blown open (hacked) and with the very aggressive upswing of the Switch my guess is you have one more solid year left (2018) then it will be where game go to die.


----------



## eriol33 (Oct 29, 2017)

They better make good games for the kid or we'll be doomed if those kids grow up only playing casual games on smartphones


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 29, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think monster Hunter will come to the switch eventually, whether it be world or maybe a new game as an exclusive. I think it'll be a couple years though before that happens. But the 3ds? No. That's ship has sailed in my eyes and I think crapcom's eyes also.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


World is coming to PC.


----------



## gamecaptor (Oct 29, 2017)

Memoir said:


> World is coming to PC.



That is actually very true. The amount of Microsoft console exclusives is very small this gen. And it seems like even Sony has fewer (or at least feels that way to me).


----------



## Minox (Oct 29, 2017)

Isn't this what they always say? They claim that they will continue supporting this old system and then bam, old system discontinued and the new system is where all the focus is suddenly at.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice try Regi, but we all know that most with a 3DS have it modded


----------



## Fugelmir (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, there goes the dream of Red Dead Redemption 2 ending up on the 3ds.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2017)

Ericjwg said:


> kids play mobile game


I'd suggest not giving your kids F2P garbage unless you want to turn them into microtransaction zombies.  The sooner they're introduced to quality gaming the better.


----------



## VitaType (Oct 29, 2017)

~Deleted~


----------



## MiiJack (Oct 29, 2017)

Japan has a ton of 3ds game that most of the world doesn't know, maybe they can localize them to make money.


----------



## Bowl0l (Oct 29, 2017)

Ofc he had to say that. if not, 2DS XL will have negative shipments after Pokemon USUM.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 29, 2017)

then put out an iteration of the 3ds with a decent res, I will throw my money at you in a heartbeat


----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> then put out an iteration of the 3ds with a decent res, I will throw my money at you in a heartbeat


They did, it's called Switch.  You can't just upgrade the screen resolution and do nothing to upgrade the graphics in games, and obviously they aren't going to remaster the whole 3DS library.  I'd maybe expect a few 3DS remasters for Switch after 3DS is officially discontinued, though.

Two games (that I'm aware of) are actually on both 3DS and Switch already: Azure Striker Gunvolt and Fire Emblem Warriors.  Both look way better on Switch, obviously.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 29, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Nice try Regi, but we all know that most with a 3DS have it modded


I doubt even 5% of 3DS users have it modded. Console modding and piracy isn't nearly as wide spread as people think. 
Maybe the 3DS will get some niche games like the Vita after official support dies. Or get more homebrew at least.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 29, 2017)

So they'll keep selling the 3ds until it makes more financial sense to drop it. Makes all the sense in the world. No need to follow some arbitrary console cycle if you make more money by just doing what you're doing. I still suspect it'll stop getting major titles over the next year or two, and will just get the kid-friendly budget games/easy sequels.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> So they'll keep selling the 3ds until it makes more financial sense to drop it. Makes all the sense in the world. No need to follow some arbitrary console cycle if you make more money by just doing what you're doing. I still suspect it'll stop getting major titles over the next year or two, and will just get the kid-friendly budget games/easy sequels.


I was thinking they were gonna do a 3DS successor, but simply sticking with the 3DS systems they've already shipped at a lower price point makes a lot of sense too.  At least until they start piling up on shelves with no buyers, which probably won't happen for a while yet.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 29, 2017)

Xzi said:


> I was thinking they were gonna do a 3DS successor, but simply sticking with the 3DS systems they've already shipped at a lower price point makes a lot of sense too.  At least until they start piling up on shelves with no buyers, which probably won't happen for a while yet.


I'm guessing they're going to treat the 3ds like they treated the NES/famicon. Just keep selling until folks stop buying. I'm kind of surprised by it too, though, I was expecting a successor as well. It'll be hard for them to make a "kid-friendly" switch, given the eco-system they're creating.


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2017)

Xzi said:


> At least until they start piling up on shelves with no buyers, which probably won't happen for a while yet.


Which is why I said I don't see Nintendo releasing another handheld with the Switch being a hybrid. Nintendo has always been a two console company; a handheld and an at home console that both interact with each other in some way. Nintendo could be trying to go full hybrid with the Switch, but the "Gameboy" business model has been going strong for nearly 30 years.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Nice try Regi, but we all know that most with a 3DS have it modded


Heck, we practically have complete control of the system now, so people could probably make small homebrew titles for a more mature audience if they cared about it enough.

Problem is, most really don't care.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 29, 2017)

Switch is getting Pokemon games though, so the kids are going to have to get one if they want to play the newest Pokemon.


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Switch is getting Pokemon games though, so the kids are going to have to get one if they want to play the newest Pokemon.


I sincerely hope that they're not in the same style as Colleseum and XD. Those ruined stationary console Pokémon for me.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 29, 2017)

Joom said:


> I sincerely hope that they're not in the same style as Colleseum and DX. Those ruined stationary console Pokémon for me.


Nope, they said they were developing a mainline Pokemon game for it.
Although I wouldn't mind a sequel to Colosseum/XD. I had a lot of fun with them, especially XD, they were a nice chance of pace.


----------



## netovsk (Oct 29, 2017)

Not planning on getting the switch before the cheaper and better hardware revision of it comes out so I hope they squeeze a few more drops out of the 3ds.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 29, 2017)

This is horrible news I wish that they realized that older people like myself like the Nintendo 3DS


----------



## zoogie (Oct 29, 2017)

2018 is probably going to mirror 2013 for the DS. That was a year after Black/White 2.
A smattering of so so titles then gradually fade to nothing by 2014 (2019 in the 3ds's case).


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Nope, they said they were developing a mainline Pokemon game for it.
> Although I wouldn't mind a sequel to Colosseum/XD. I had a lot of fun with them, especially XD, they were a nice chance of pace.


I enjoyed them for what they were (what made them really cool was using an AR to catch trainer Pokémon in order to get rare mons in gen 3), but all of us that were wanting an original, traditional Pokémon on the living room screen were sorely disappointed with the general mechanic of the games as well as the horribly linear worlds. They seriously felt like "you are 'here', so go 'here' while not doing what you expect from Pokémon".


----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2017)

SSG Vegeta said:


> This is horrible news I wish that they realized that older people like myself like the Nintendo 3DS


There are already plenty of good games for older audiences on 3DS.  It's not stuff like DOOM4, but you don't have to be (overly) violent or sexual to appeal to adults.  A lot of 3DS' RPGs would be completely lost on children.


----------



## cracker (Oct 29, 2017)

This reminds me of that whole "three pillars" talk back when only a few more GBA titles were yet to be released. Hopefully that won't be the case here.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 29, 2017)

They're not gonna tease a replacement, if there is one, until at least mid-2018. And I really do hope there is one. The Switch is great, but it's not _that_ portable.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 29, 2017)

There's games still being developed for the Wii. I wouldn't worry about the 3DS software line dying for a while.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 29, 2017)

Anyone hear that phone ringing?

Better pick it up, because *I called it!*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

SSG Vegeta said:


> This is horrible news I wish that they realized that older people like myself like the Nintendo 3DS


It's just marketing.  Lots of older people like the 3DS, and Nintendo seemed to realize that, so they're trying to draw in the older crowd with the Switch.  When you frame it like that, the shift in marketing seems like a subtle push for the hip young people to move to the Switch, as opposed to the aging 3DS.  They did something similar with the Wii Mini; it was geared towards younger audiences, perhaps a bit too much so.



zoogie said:


> 2018 is probably going to mirror 2013 for the DS. That was a year after Black/White 2.
> A smattering of so so titles then gradually fade to nothing by 2014 (2019 in the 3ds's case).





cracker said:


> This reminds me of that whole "three pillars" talk back when only a few more GBA titles were yet to be released. Hopefully that won't be the case here.


Given how Nintendo seems to be emphasizing its continued support, it may take just a little longer for the 3DS to die out.  That being said, the 3DS will probably be dead by at least 2020.  Don't quote me, though.



codezer0 said:


> Anyone hear that phone ringing?
> 
> Better pick it up, because *I called it!*


calm down my brotha


----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> There's games still being developed for the Wii. I wouldn't worry about the 3DS software line dying for a while.


Damn, really?  But anything good doe?


----------



## Beerus (Oct 29, 2017)

yess all hail 3ds master race


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Damn, really?  But anything good doe?


Nope, but it's not the only console either. Even the Dreamcast and PSP have had titles released for them relatively recently.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 29, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Damn, really?  But anything good doe?


Just Dance.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Just Dance.


I liked this because I know you're being sarcastic, just wanted to be clear about that.


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 29, 2017)

Xzi said:


> I liked this because I know you're being sarcastic, just wanted to be clear about that.


I'm not. The latest Just Dance is on Wii, Wii U, and Switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> I'm not. The latest Just Dance is on Wii, Wii U, and Switch.


Which makes sense imo. I had a _"friend"_ that used her Wii mainly as a Just Dance machine, and I'm sure there's still tons of people still doing that, otherwise they wouldn't still be developing Just Dance games for Wii.


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> her


Yep.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> I'm not. The latest Just Dance is on Wii, Wii U, and Switch.


My bad.  Had to revoke the like, pls understand.  

Not my type of thing but I'm sure it has its niche.  That coming from a guy who still occasionally plays DDR (Stepmania) on PC with a dance pad.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Oct 29, 2017)

Joom said:


> View attachment 104298​In an interview with TIME, Reggie Fils-Aime of NoA implied that the 3DS will continue alongside the Switch as a product marketed at younger consumers that want their own personal console. While the 3DS has always been seen as something geared toward a younger audience what with its plethora of family friendly games, this may imply that future games may or may not have the older consumer in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Source



This reads a bit like fake "news". If there is money to be made,they will release games for adults.Most of the good games on the 3ds are for kids first adults second anyways. 

Honestly most say that PC is master race because you can get all the single player games for free. I can't say I disagree with PC being an amazing option,only problem is you miss out on exclusives.


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2017)

Maluma said:


> This reads a bit like fake "news". If there is money to be made,they will release games for adults.Most of the good games on the 3ds are for kids first adults second anyways.
> 
> Honestly most say that PC is master race because you can get all the single player games for free. I can't say I disagree with PC being an amazing option,only problem is you miss out on exclusives.


You don't quite get it, do you? First off, stop hopping on the "fake news" train. You sound like a geriatric waving their fist at CNN. Secondly, what's "good" on the 3DS is entirely subjective. I'd say it's a grab bag that caters to all demographics. The N64 remakes as well as the RPGs are obviously meant for older demographics, where games like Animal Crossing titilate all ages. Thirdly, people prefer PC gaming to console gaming because of how modular it is. PC games are easily moddable and scalable. Console games don't offer the option to use third party shaders, mods, anti-aliasing, post processing, or anything else that make PC games truly beautiful. It has nothing to do with "lol piracy", but rather the true experience of playing the game. Also, you can pirate multiplayer PC games. Custom Blizzard and Source Engine servers have existed for over a decade just to name a couple.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2017)

Maluma said:


> This reads a bit like fake "news". If there is money to be made,they will release games for adults.Most of the good games on the 3ds are for kids first adults second anyways.
> 
> Honestly most say that PC is master race because you can get all the single player games for free. I can't say I disagree with PC being an amazing option,only problem is you miss out on exclusives.


Really so few exclusives these days though, at least on XB1 and PS4.  Nioh: Complete is coming soon to PC, ticks one off the few games I might've bought a PS4 for.  There's nothing I'd need an XB1 for, especially since Killer Instinct came to PC.

Read the news more this way and it makes sense: discontinued support after 2018, will be mostly third parties releasing kid stuff.  On the bright side, that also means Switch will be getting a burst of new support at that time.


----------



## VitaType (Oct 29, 2017)

~Deleted~


----------



## Jayro (Oct 29, 2017)

Ca


rileysrjay said:


> Good luck getting crapcom to support the 3ds. Now that they're releasing monster Hunter world and the crappy way they've handled monster Hunter on the switch I have a hunch they won't be going back to Nintendo or handheld consoles for a bit. I'd love to be proven wrong on that though.


Capcom isn't even supporting the Switch, so good luck with that...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 29, 2017)

Better teach your children the guide!


----------



## goldensun87 (Oct 29, 2017)

It's almost as if Nintendo doesn't even pay attention to the current state of the market.  Kids in that age group are predominantly playing smartphone/tablet games these days.  Those games are what appeal to a generation with an abysmal attention span, and lack of ability to figure out anything without being spoonfed every step of the way.  Simple games with repetitive actions that are primarily designed to be timekillers.


----------



## regnad (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, if it is taking off here in Japan, it’s doing it without a single goddamn system for sale anywhere.

JFC, Nintendo, it’s been eight months! Am I ever going to get one?


----------



## drwhojan (Oct 29, 2017)

Far too many RPG's... it's even known for even kids using GTA regardless

what was that one for NDS china town wars.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 29, 2017)

I expect a 3HDS at some point.    that seems like a natural progression.


----------



## Reploid (Oct 29, 2017)

>marketed for kids
>no pokemon
sounds apt


----------



## Axido (Oct 29, 2017)

The 3DS will be dead soon and we all know it's because of Ntrboothax and piracy. /s


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 29, 2017)

I just cannot see Nintendo pumping the same amount of money and effort into the 3DS like they did previously.


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 29, 2017)

Joom said:


> View attachment 104298​In an interview with TIME, Reggie Fils-Aime of NoA implied that the 3DS will continue alongside the Switch as a product marketed at younger consumers that want their own personal console. While the 3DS has always been seen as something geared toward a younger audience what with its plethora of family friendly games, this may imply that future games may or may not have the older consumer in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Source


actually that sums up nintendo all in a nutshell.

nintendo are marketed towards younger consumers, it never really caters for the maturer market, name one mature game nintendo released? and when i say nintendo this does not mean another studio such as third parties or RARE (back in the old days).

it is however funny to see nintendo backtrack its claim that the SWITCH is and will be replacing both HOME and PORTABLE console market, i wonder if thats because SWITCH sales are slowing down, it would be stupid to end a console if its still selling.

but we all know the REAL reason to why nintendo merged two markets into one, and at launch its BS PR claiming best sales is a pack of lies considering 3DS+WII U sales were higher than SWITCH.

but we all know nintendo making one console "should" bring in the same support, guess thats not happening, well not that the 3DS ever had anything great, just shovelware crap.... and we are not seeing much different on the switch


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> actually that sums up nintendo all in a nutshell.
> 
> nintendo are marketed towards younger consumers, it never really caters for the maturer market, name one mature game nintendo released? and when i say nintendo this does not mean another studio such as third parties or RARE (back in the old days).
> 
> ...


nintendo released alot of mature games metroid prime series is all but a kids game and we are getting the 4 one on the switch, on gc we had geist,eternal darkness, xenoblade series  is everything but a kids game too, they have no idea how to play those games, even loz isnt really a kids game since they would probably never resolve most puzzles.

While nintendo doesnt release mature games often they did release geist and eternal darkness and have series  geaed towards  older people like metroid prime,xenoblades and zelda, while mario and pokemon are more for the younger audience.


----------



## wurstpistole (Oct 29, 2017)

I personally think AAA support will end next year, especially with the announcement in mind that USUM will be the last Pokemon titles on 3DS. But I'm pretty sure third party companies will keep blurting out mediocre games for another year or two.


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 29, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> nintendo released alot of mature games metroid prime series is all but a kids game and we are getting the 4 one on the switch, on gc we had geist,eternal darkness, xenoblade series  is everything but a kids game too, they have no idea how to play those games, even loz isnt really a kids game since they would probably never resolve most puzzles.
> 
> While nintendo doesnt release mature games often they did release geist and eternal darkness and have series  geaed towards  older people like metroid prime,xenoblades and zelda, while mario and pokemon are more for the younger audience.



METROID not exactly a mature game really, also noting that it had been ignored since the CUBE, the 3DS versions are not exactly "MATURE", its now getting #4 after all these years.

and i think you are mistaking PUBLISHER with DEVELOPER, nintendo PUBLISH ALL its games, they charge devs a license fee to PUBLISH games on their consoles.

so sorry but:
GEIST was developed by N-Space.... also another old cube title..... good example to counter my comment that clearly stated (good old days)
Xenoblade...... again not developed by, published by nintendo, the actual company behind this is Monolith Soft.
Eternal Darkness was Silicone Knights

Nintendo have always lacked games marketed towards the mature market.


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 29, 2017)

Nintendo is full of shit, but they still kind of have a hold on me.  I have continued to buy some 3DS games after being banned, though mainly ones that don't rely on online and I would have supported anyway such as Metroid. Also, the SNES Classic, which ridiculously is just luck of the draw to even have the option to buy.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> METROID not exactly a mature game really, also noting that it had been ignored since the CUBE, the 3DS versions are not exactly "MATURE", its now getting #4 after all these years.
> 
> and i think you are mistaking PUBLISHER with DEVELOPER, nintendo PUBLISH ALL its games, they charge devs a license fee to PUBLISH games on their consoles.
> 
> ...


monolith soft is owned by nintendo incase you didnt know, nintendo has been the major shareolder of it for quite some time.

The game _Geist_ was a second-party project, developed in cooperation with Nintendo by n space, for your logic i guess hd remakes of zelda games and even metroid samus returns is not a nintendo game because they were colaborated projets?

Eternal darkness rights are owned by nintendo wich makes it a nintendo game, doesnt matter if the game was covdeveloped or not nintendo owns the rights for geist,eternal darkness and owns monolight soft for quite some time too.


----------



## mario5555 (Oct 29, 2017)

As shown in this official picture from Nintendo their 3DS support is effectively done by early 2018 (with Atlus's re-releases of Radiant Historia and SMT: Strange Journey w/Kirby Battle Royale right before that in January).








Just taking a quick look over at Gamefaqs, it looks like Atlus has a few more releases (including The Alliance Alive in addition to the two already mentioned) but at the end of March there's no announcements for anything past then in the US/EU.

There will be a trickle of games still coming out, but as Nintendo has already shown they're doing nothing more then remaking already existing games to reduce production costs all around, and I think that's going to continue from here on as long as sales of software dictate it worthwhile.  I don't know of anything rumored or announced still for the 3DS that people are waiting on that still could happen.

Depending on sales of hardware/software this holiday season as well as sales of software in early 2018, I think effectively holiday 2018 will be the swan song of the 3DS (based on what I'm seeing) and the system will be effectively dead by 2019 with a few stragglers and some shovelware releases through 2019 before no one even bothers to keep developing for it.

Edit: Depending on sales, Level 5 might release Yokai Watch 3 in the US before 3DS expires, but I don't follow childrens' show and how well it's doing at retail and such, also them releasing too many games too soon, wasn't great for the brand, but this is still a possibility going forward and would be one of the last big releases next year.

Nintendo has already signaled they're going full speed ahead w/the switch enjoy the last few things they're going to give (Samus Returns / Mario & Luigi) but I think the best days of the 3DS are already behind it. (even when stalwart supporters like Atlus are carting out re-makes you know the end is near).


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2017)

cracker said:


> This reminds me of that whole "three pillars" talk back when only a few more GBA titles were yet to be released. Hopefully that won't be the case here.



Granted the DS turned out to be something of a surprise (it was a bit touch and go there for a while after all) and in its place we have... the switch, and a whole lot of competition.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2017)

Hope there's a partial successor to the 3ds. Like the similar design, but just another way to play Switch games.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Oct 29, 2017)

Ericjwg said:


> kids play mobile trash


Fixed it for you buddy


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 29, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> monolith soft is owned by nintendo incase you didnt know, nintendo has been the major shareolder of it for quite some time.
> 
> The game _Geist_ was a second-party project, developed in cooperation with Nintendo by n space, for your logic i guess hd remakes of zelda games and even metroid samus returns is not a nintendo game because they were colaborated projets?
> 
> Eternal darkness rights are owned by nintendo wich makes it a nintendo game, doesnt matter if the game was covdeveloped or not nintendo owns the rights for geist,eternal darkness and owns monolight soft for quite some time too.


we are not talking about a console game, that is the difference, we were talking about the company who makes the game, nintendo publish, not create said games you mentioned.

example, GRAN TURISMO is a game created by SONY.

UNCHARTED is not a game created by SONY.

So again, we are and never were talking about who owns the rights, the fact we made here is that NINTENDO mainly always cater its games for KIDS, its been a long time since nintendo released anything aimed towards the marketed towards MATURE market.

if/when they do, its a game developed by someone else or third parties...... again NINTENDO PUBLISH/LICENSE ALL its games, this doesnt mean they CREATED them.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 29, 2017)

Nintendo, it's time to stop. I love my 3DS, but it's getting to the point where the system is starting to over stay it's welcome. They have their new "handheld," start supporting that and move on already!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 29, 2017)

The NES was discontinued in '03.
20 year run from '83 to '03, will the 3DS suffer the same fate?


----------



## AyanamiRei (Oct 29, 2017)

mario5555 said:


> Edit: Depending on sales, Level 5 might release Yokai Watch 3 in the US before 3DS expires, but I don't follow childrens' show and how well it's doing at retail and such, also them releasing too many games too soon, wasn't great for the brand, but this is still a possibility going forward and would be one of the last big releases next year.



So, european countries won't even get the Yokai Watch 3 trio of games? -_-" Great, yet another Inazuma. Between those two titles, the Danball Senki 2-3, SnackWorld and the next Switch/3DS Inazuma, we missed a lot of games from them.


----------



## dimmidice (Oct 29, 2017)

Hah, i'm sure the 3DS's still gonna get games for a year or two at least. Even if not first party ones.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2017)

This is a bad move - Nintendo should kill the 3DS as quickly as possible and transition its userbase to the Switch. They should dedicate the next 2 years selling 3DS owners on the idea that the Switch is the next big thing instead of sleeping in two beds at the same time. As successful as the company is, it's not a huge software powerhouse - they can only make so many games within a limited time and that time should be dedicated to the Switch. The 3DS has a big library and support will continue with or without Nintendo's participation in the process. The console should be retired, it has its time.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 29, 2017)

That's what every console manufacturer says every time.. nothing new.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Oct 29, 2017)

Joom said:


> You don't quite get it, do you? First off, stop hopping on the "fake news" train. You sound like a geriatric waving their fist at CNN. Secondly, what's "good" on the 3DS is entirely subjective. I'd say it's a grab bag that caters to all demographics. The N64 remakes as well as the RPGs are obviously meant for older demographics, where games like Animal Crossing titilate all ages. Thirdly, people prefer PC gaming to console gaming because of how modular it is. PC games are easily moddable and scalable. Console games don't offer the option to use third party shaders, mods, anti-aliasing, post processing, or anything else that make PC games truly beautiful. It has nothing to do with "lol piracy", but rather the true experience of playing the game. Also, you can pirate multiplayer PC games. Custom Blizzard and Source Engine servers have existed for over a decade just to name a couple.



Not going to get into this with an argumentative antsy teenager that has political beliefs based on what they are taught at the local high school.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 29, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> The NES was discontinued in '03.
> 20 year run from '83 to '03, will the 3DS suffer the same fate?


I think the 20 year run applies to the Japanese Famicom. Even so, the LAST officially licensed Famicom game was Adventure Island 4 which was released in 1994, 11 years after the console's release (although Nintendo's Wario's Woods was Nintendo's last release that same year). After that Nintendo still produced the console and also the spare parts for it even though NO games were being released for it until 2003 and stopped offering repairs in 2007. 

As for the 3DS, in my opinion, games support will last for another year or two. As for repair support, the original 3DS is no longer being repaired by Nintendo earlier this year:

http://wwg.com/2017/05/09/nintendo-original-3ds-repairs-discontinued/

That's 6 years after the release so going by that logic, the 2DS might be discontinued either late next year or early 2019 while the New 2DS XL will be discontinued 2020-ish. I'm sure some third party developers will still go and develop for the 3DS because of the large install base but that would be like saying, "I'll develop for the PS2 because it's sold millions and is now in almost everyone's household".


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 29, 2017)

Another pretty "bad" move, I think.

Focusing the system on little kids?  I've sold plenty of units to people my age who wanted to replay the classic SNES games of their youths OR to guys who wanted to play the latest Pokemon.  We all knew how the Wii U turned out - horribly, because even shovelware was hard to throw at it.

It's a pretty serious system, and I know I won't jump on the Vita/Switch train because of cost alone.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 29, 2017)

I think it's a smart business move. Look at it like this: there are millions of 2/3DS consoles (and they keep making more, even LE consoles), owners who may or may not have an extensive library, which can bring in a decent revenue if someone is just starting to collect games, and Nintendo can still keep investors happy, which is important; Switch has the problem of too many people, not enough consoles, so I feel like once there are enough Switch consoles in the market, then, Nintendo could let the 3DS dry out, but for now, it's a good idea to keep the people who support 3DS happy to keep the money rolling in while Switch builds momentum.

There's also this http://www.perfectly-nintendo.com/upcoming-releases/ --if Wii U is still going to get Eshop releases, 3DS is probably going to get support for months.


----------



## tvoretz (Oct 29, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> we are not talking about a console game, that is the difference, we were talking about the company who makes the game, nintendo publish, not create said games you mentioned.
> 
> example, GRAN TURISMO is a game created by SONY.
> 
> ...


Not that it's really relevant to your point, but Naughty Dog is owned by Sony, and has been since 2001.  Uncharted is as much a Sony game as Gran Turismo.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 29, 2017)

As long as I keep charging the battery, the 3ds will not die.


----------



## YTElias (Oct 29, 2017)

and some people wait for the EoL so the developers can drop kernel exploits
lol


----------



## Sliter (Oct 29, 2017)

reggie, don't say a console fragile like that if for 10years old less! The 3D part that is the main feature of the console isn't recomended for 7- years old kids ...
 and making and " bulk" version without 3D still don't make it less " not for the target audience you are saiyng" ... are these guys reaally know what they are selling ? :/


----------



## _v3 (Oct 29, 2017)

In other words let it fill up with shovelware like the DS did so oblivious parents can buy shitty licensed games only for the sake of nintendo making more $$$


----------



## SquidgyBean (Oct 29, 2017)

I really dont see why people seem to think that the 3ds and switch cant co exist. just cause theres a new console out does not mean to say theres no use for the 3ds anymore. just cause some of you have moved on does not mean you speak for others. yes the 3ds is years old but theres lots of life left in it as long as developers make the games. although i have a switch i still play my 3ds i just upgraded my old 3ds to a 2ds xl. i am hoping for another update to new leaf on the 3ds (been proven it has happened with welcone amiibo) also as well as one on the switch.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 29, 2017)

SquidgyBean said:


> I really dont see why people seem to think that the 3ds and switch cant co exist. just cause theres a new console out does not mean to say theres no use for the 3ds anymore. just cause some of you have moved on does not mean you speak for others. yes the 3ds is years old but theres lots of life left in it as long as developers make the games. although i have a switch i still play my 3ds i just upgraded my old 3ds to a 2ds xl. i am hoping for another update to new leaf on the 3ds (been proven it has happened with welcone amiibo) also as well as one on the switch.


Its mostly because there's no legitimate reason for them to coexist. The 3DS has been out for quite a while and has peaked in terms of ability. The Switch is new and needs its time to shine. That's my take on it.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 29, 2017)

I don't care. I just don't. Poke company is already focusing on switch after us/um. Just release an open world Pokemon game for the switch similar to Xenoblade chronicles and chrono trigger battle transition style. Maybe keep the turn based style? All Pokemon visible on screen and a big open world, pokemon scaled to size. You have big poke taller than you character and small ones. You can even come across trainers npc battling each other to make the place a living breathing world. And maybe even online players battling each other are visible.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hmm. End of life will mean no more pesky little updates.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 29, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Hmm. End of life will mean no more pesky little updates.



DSi 1.4.5, eh? 



DinohScene said:


> The NES was discontinued in '03.
> 20 year run from '83 to '03, will the 3DS suffer the same fate?


AFAIK only "support" lasted until 2003, and that was since they were running out of parts... while multicart "developers" "supported" it software side at least until this decade 



Memoir said:


> Its mostly because there's no legitimate reason for them to coexist. [...] That's my take on it.


My opinion is that the Switch is as portable as listening to music with a tablet on the bus... The battery life is also lame, but so it was on all Nintendo products since current gen


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 29, 2017)

Harsky said:


> I think the 20 year run applies to the Japanese Famicom. Even so, the LAST officially licensed Famicom game was Adventure Island 4 which was released in 1994, 11 years after the console's release (although Nintendo's Wario's Woods was Nintendo's last release that same year). After that Nintendo still produced the console and also the spare parts for it even though NO games were being released for it until 2003 and stopped offering repairs in 2007.



Wasn't just the japan units. The US and PAL units of the nes and snes still had repair services and spare parts produced too. Their claim was it was too costly to keep producing them. Without the repair areas and production lines of those systems, they were able to start producing more 3DSes. As those old lines ran until 2012ish outside of japan.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 29, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> DSi 1.4.5, eh?
> 
> 
> AFAIK only "support" lasted until 2003, and that was since they were running out of parts... while multicart "developers" "supported" it software side at least until this decade
> ...


Well, that's comparing apples to oranges. You didn't buy the switch for music. You bought it for gaming on the go. There are alternatives, which in my honest opinion are absolute garbage.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2017)

SG854 said:


> I don't care. I just don't. Poke company is already focusing on switch after us/um. Just release an open world Pokemon game for the switch similar to Xenoblade chronicles and chrono trigger battle transition style. Maybe keep the turn based style? All Pokemon visible on screen and a big open world, pokemon scaled to size. You have big poke taller than you character and small ones. You can even come across trainers npc battling each other to make the place a living breathing world. And maybe even online players battling each other are visible.


I doubt they would do that for a main title Pokemon game. Sounds like a spinoff.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 29, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I doubt they would do that for a main title Pokemon game. Sounds like a spinoff.


It wouldn't be a spin off if the turn based battle system is the same. Just have Crono Trigger like transitions. Your only really changing the transitions. Battle screen and over world screen is the same. And Poke are visible on screen.


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 29, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You didn't buy the switch for music. You bought it for gaming on the go.


I didn't buy a switch at all, nor I am planning to 

And compared to my small N3DS/Vita/phone, it is rather different from my ideal of portability, even before taking in account the fact none of those last a full day due to Apple dictating thinness on the whole market


----------



## SG854 (Oct 29, 2017)

@KingVamp You get what I mean right? You see mankeys walking around, pidgeys flying around, and nidorans. Just walk up to them, press the A button to engage in battle. Then you still have the 4 move option turn based battle. After battling is over then you just walk away like in Xenoblade Chronicles. Have big 3d overworld with forests and cites, and still have the 8 gym battle system and poke league.

Im not saying the combat system to be the same as xenoblade. Only the the walk up and engage in battle to be the same. It'll make the world more lively with visible poke on the screen. With the horse power of switch they can pull it off.


----------



## TomDing (Oct 29, 2017)

Nintendo might release a more compact and slick version of the Switch after they fade out 3DS.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 29, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Wasn't just the japan units. The US and PAL units of the nes and snes still had repair services and spare parts produced too. Their claim was it was too costly to keep producing them. Without the repair areas and production lines of those systems, they were able to start producing more 3DSes. As those old lines ran until 2012ish outside of japan.


That's surprising to me. Does that mean as far back as the early 2000's someone was able to send their NES/SNES to get fixed?


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 29, 2017)

Harsky said:


> That's surprising to me. Does that mean as far back as the early 2000's someone was able to send their NES/SNES to get fixed?


Yep, of course a Famicom (using standard-sized standard electronic parts + a not-so-proprietary CPU and GPU which had loads of accurate clones in the 90s) is a completely different beast than the SMD-using successors


----------



## bbking67 (Oct 29, 2017)

what I hope happens is that in time the Switch gets cost reduced and turned into a portable version with tons of battery life.  Eventually it could just replace the venerable DS/3DS line altogether.  Of course I dreamt that would happen with the under-rated Gamecube but sadly it didn't.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 29, 2017)

If they ever discontinue at least offer 3ds repairs for 5 plus more years.

Yo @RustInPeace Are you yay or nay on the poke idea I proposed in my pervious posts on this comment thread?


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Fixed it for you buddy





Retroboy said:


> we are not talking about a console game, that is the difference, we were talking about the company who makes the game, nintendo publish, not create said games you mentioned.
> 
> example, GRAN TURISMO is a game created by SONY.
> 
> ...


that does not make any sence, naughty dog is fully owned by sony how the hell is uncharted not a sony game? makes no sence just becuase the studio isnt called sony does not make it not sony.. so i guess metroid prime 1 to 3 are not nintendo games either becuase they were made by rare wich is a studio owned by nintendo lol.

when a company owns a studio they dictate what they will do since they are the ones paying them, they decide the projects, sony tells naughty dog to make an uncharted game and they do if they tell them not to they dont since they own them, same with monolith soft nintendo owns them since the wii days they pay them and dictate what they can and cant do.

by your logic no pokemon game is a nintendo game and becuase they are from gamefreak even if nintendo owns gamefreek since day one...


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 29, 2017)

SG854 said:


> If they discontinue at least offer 3ds repairs.
> 
> Yo @RustInPeace Are you yay or nay on the poke idea I proposed in my pervious posts on this comment thread?



From what I read quickly, it seems pretty cool. I just pictured it as a superbly upgraded version of the Gamecube games, Colosseum and Gale of Darkness, but with longer gameplay, no loading in between towns, in a way taking some elements from open world games (or Zelda BOTW). Each main title they seem more hard pressed on immersing the player in the scenery, so with the Switch they can totally do that.


----------



## Kigiru (Oct 29, 2017)

This is it - Till they will not release the cheaper, smaller, easier to handly for kids version of Switch 3ds is much needed for them. Sure, Switch is "portable", but only if you're adult with medium-to-big hands, otherwise it's too big and cluncky to hold... add to that Joycons being a rather small items that are very important for playing, yet very easy to lost for kids and Switch outright SUCKS as a console for children.

Switch Mini is the future. Otherwise 3DS will be here forever.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2017)

SG854 said:


> @KingVamp You get what I mean right? You see mankeys walking around, pidgeys flying around, and nidorans. Just walk up to them, press the A button to engage in battle. Then you still have the 4 move option turn based battle. After battling is over then you just walk away like in Xenoblade Chronicles. Have big 3d overworld with forests and cites, and still have the 8 gym battle system and poke league.
> 
> Im not saying the combat system to be the same as xenoblade. Only the the walk up and engage in battle to be the same. It'll make the world more lively with visible poke on the screen. With the horse power of switch they can pull it off.


I mean, even that sounds like too much of a formula change from the normal of walking in Pokemon areas not knowing what will show up. I mean, the closes they got to this was environmental movements from Pokemon which you can try to avoid or the visible Pokemon that don't fight you. Not to mention, a big graphical change to the overworld. Making sure every Pokemon fits to scale, have enough Pokemon in the area and enough room to battle. Good luck doing that over water.  It less about what Switch can handle and more of what the Pokemon company wants to do.

The randomization is kind of lessen too. Maybe the Pokemon change every time you enter and exit an area, but then you can just do that until you get the Pokemon you want and more easily avoid the others. 

Also, press A? Why wouldn't they just attack, like every attacking Pokemon?


----------



## Kigiru (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh, and about "The open world Pokemon game with cool stuff, basicaly BoTW but with pokemanz" - It will not happen, the core schemes that are deeply rooted in mechanics and reused plotlines of the entire franchise contradicts with it. The graphical improvements will be probably visible, but if people expect that it will be fully open world with non-scaled up Pokemons and stuff like that then please, stop dreaming xD


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 29, 2017)

Xzi said:


> They did, it's called Switch.  You can't just upgrade the screen resolution and do nothing to upgrade the graphics in games, and obviously they aren't going to remaster the whole 3DS library.  I'd maybe expect a few 3DS remasters for Switch after 3DS is officially discontinued, though.
> 
> Two games (that I'm aware of) are actually on both 3DS and Switch already: Azure Striker Gunvolt and Fire Emblem Warriors.  Both look way better on Switch, obviously.


I have a switch already, but theres so many amazing games traped behind giant shifting blocks of color they try to call an image. I'm perhaps exaggerating but still, I have had loads of fun with the 3ds for a few years but it's starting to wear thin


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 29, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> that does not make any sence, naughty dog is fully owned by sony how the hell is uncharted not a sony game? makes no sence just becuase the studio isnt called sony does not make it not sony.. so i guess metroid prime 1 to 3 are not nintendo games either becuase they were made by rare wich is a studio owned by nintendo lol.
> 
> when a company owns a studio they dictate what they will do since they are the ones paying them, they decide the projects, sony tells naughty dog to make an uncharted game and they do if they tell them not to they dont since they own them, same with monolith soft nintendo owns them since the wii days they pay them and dictate what they can and cant do.
> 
> by your logic no pokemon game is a nintendo game and becuase they are from gamefreak even if nintendo owns gamefreek since day one...


are you dense?

using that logic that you keep failing to get, lets take yours here POKEMON..... its a game for nintendo consoles YES, but its a game created by GAMEFREAK, Nintendo co own the franchise and are the PUBLISHER.

Nintendo do not physcially create POKEMON games as they do MARIO.

So POKEMON is a GAMEFREAK game, same as UNCHARTED is NAUGHTY DOG, both companies have exclusive contracts to create games for said company/console.

another way of putting it, If NINTENDO tell you to make a game, and YOU make it, Its then YOUR GAME, YOU CREATED IT.

even the cube games you listed, were games created by another company on behalf of nintendo.


----------



## Gizametalman (Oct 29, 2017)

Man... I don't like the way that sounds.
That should imply that Nintendo will accept "Vapor-Games"?
You know, bad games, rushed games, incomplete games, in order to keep alive the 3DS. And since "It's targeted to younger audiences who want's their own personal console" it'd be plausible that the overall quality of the games will... suck


----------



## Joom (Oct 29, 2017)

Maluma said:


> Not going to get into this with an argumentative antsy teenager that has political beliefs based on what they are taught at the local high school.


I imagine you'd have a hard time arguing with one anyway seeing as you don't even have a rebuttal for me.


----------



## haxan (Oct 30, 2017)

zoogie said:


> "This is now our little kid system" That is usually code for sunsetting a system. We'll see.
> 3ds is still really popular in Japan but the switch is taking off.
> 
> Maybe the 3ds will become a weeb port platform like the Vita



nah the vita died with no games. 3ds has an actual library lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2017)

SG854 said:


> If they ever discontinue at least offer 3ds repairs for 5 plus more years.



Depending upon where they sell it then it is a legal requirement. In the UK it would fall under the sale of goods act (you have to provide goods which last for a reasonable period of time), much of Europe has similar laws (it was probably an EU directive that kicked it all off) and loads of other countries do too.



haxan said:


> 3ds has an actual library lol


You reckon? Compared to the GBA and DS the 3ds was weak as you like, for me to the point I can quite happily say skip it or if you are looking at a 3ds and DS then pick whichever fits your hands better + provisos for GBA.


----------



## mileyrock2 (Oct 30, 2017)

Joom said:


> So long as Capcom continues releasing Monster Hunters I'll be content. I much prefer it as a handheld game anyway. The Switch can have the millions of Mario games to come.


they still need to localize xx


----------



## jamespoo (Oct 30, 2017)

i hope the 3ds stays around for a long time as i think its the best console ever made just never liked the 3d on it

i never liked the nintendo switch just feels like a cheap overpriced tablet pc


----------



## DuoForce (Oct 30, 2017)

jamespoo said:


> i hope the 3ds stays around for a long time as i think its the best console ever made just never liked the 3d on it
> 
> i never liked the nintendo switch just feels like a cheap overpriced tablet pc


The specs are ancient, it's gonna die, everyone is moving to the switch lol


----------



## SG854 (Oct 30, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I mean, even that sounds like too much of a formula change from the normal of walking in Pokemon areas not knowing what will show up. I mean, the closes they got to this was environmental movements from Pokemon which you can try to avoid or the visible Pokemon that don't fight you. Not to mention, a big graphical change to the overworld. Making sure every Pokemon fits to scale, have enough Pokemon in the area and enough room to battle. Good luck doing that over water.  It less about what Switch can handle and more of what the Pokemon company wants to do.
> 
> The randomization is kind of lessen too. Maybe the Pokemon change every time you enter and exit an area, but then you can just do that until you get the Pokemon you want and more easily avoid the others.
> 
> Also, press A? Why wouldn't they just attack, like every attacking Pokemon?


You can have some peaceful poke and some that attack. Like zubat's in the cave.

A common complaint is that Pokemon games follow the same formula, with barley any changes. So a change of pace might be what the company needs. 

*"Making sure every Pokemon fits to scale, have enough Pokemon in the area and enough room to battle."*
With a big open world is possible. If xenoblade on wii can pull it off I'm sure the switch can.

So the Pokemon company has choices either give people the same thing over and over or give people something different. If people want the same thing then thats what they're gonna get, and they have no right to complain that its the same formula they're getting, and no right to rate it lower based on that.
Its not so much what the poke company wants but the consumer. Consumers control how products are made. Companies just go to wherever the demand is.

*"The randomization is kind of lessen too. Maybe the Pokemon change every time you enter and exit an area, but then you can just do that until you get the Pokemon you want and more easily avoid the others."*
The randomization is a part of what makes pokemon, pokemon. Its like a lottery to find rare poke's in the grass so they are more valuable. But with breeding and online trading just how rare are they now? Is the randomization actually a fun aspect of the game? Many people don't want to waste time with lottery searching for poke, and just want to catch the pokemon already to get to training right away. Same with random battles, walking a few steps in grass then battle, walking more few steps then battle again. Do people actually find that enjoyable? 

Im not sure what the majority of people want in these games. Its more of a question I'm asking. if people want the same formula like previous games then give to them. If not then changing it up wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Oct 30, 2017)

Joom said:


> I imagine you'd have a hard time arguing with one anyway seeing as you don't even have a rebuttal for me.



You gave no argument. You condescendingly gave your opinion on a few things and you have a smart alec complex. Not everything you think is fact more so than it is your opinion,nintendo does not make games catered for adults. You said the zelda remasters were made for adults on the 3ds(they weren't since most 3ds owners are teeny boppers like yourself). Assuming that they were,how old do you think these adults where when they played the originals on the n64? Most n64 zelda fans started the game out as young as 5 or 6 years old. Just because nintendo makes games that adults can sometimes enjoy,doesn't mean that they cater to adults.

Just because adults watch My Little Pony,does not mean that the show is made for adults.What did you want nintendo to say?The nintendo 3ds is still being sold/games are still being produced because it is still highly profitable and it doesn't make business sense to get rid of it at this time.


----------



## Joom (Oct 30, 2017)

Maluma said:


> You gave no argument.





Maluma said:


> an argumentative antsy teenager


Then how exactly was I being argumentative if I gave no argument? I get why you said that this reads like" fake news" now.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 30, 2017)

Nintendo makes games for everyone. Not sure why some people are so stuck on, one vs the other. 


FAST6191 said:


> You reckon?


I'm pretty sure a lot of people "reckon".



jamespoo said:


> i hope the 3ds stays around for a long time as i think its the best console ever made just never liked the 3d on it
> 
> i never liked the nintendo switch just feels like a cheap overpriced tablet pc


I like the 3ds and 3d, but that's funny that you say that about the Switch, when it is one of the strongest portable things in the market while the 3ds is like ~6 years old.



SG854 said:


> With a big open world is possible. If xenoblade on wii can pull it off I'm sure the switch can.
> 
> A common complaint is that Pokemon games follow the same formula, with barley any changes. So a change of pace might be what the company needs.
> 
> ...


It is not about rather it is possible or not. It depends on if they want change the main Pokemon games that much. I'm not necessarily against it, but like I said, it doesn't sound like a main Pokemon title. Also, tbh, it seems like a lot of work to create a Xenoblade or Zelda overworld to go right back to turn-base battles. In fact, speaking of Xenoblade, the Pokemon show attack automatically in battle while you give off commands.

They have did and are doing different things. Funnily enough, changes that some people don't like. Not just as drastic as you are saying here and I don't think them not being as drastic will lower sells. It is not even guaranteed that the majority of people would even care about such a change, let alone like it. 

Not like I can speak for the majority, but I'm sure a lot of people like the randomization of Pokemon. It really hard to tell who is the majority, but I'm sure a lot of people would by a more graphical Pokemon with changes to the game that don't change the basic formula so much. 

Forgot to mention, such a change would more likely bring in the $60 price tag as well.


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 30, 2017)

haxan said:


> nah the vita died with no games. 3ds has an actual library lol


That's pretty harsh. I prefer the 3DS, but had no trouble finding good Vita games to play after buying a PSTV.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Oct 30, 2017)

Joom said:


> Then how exactly was I being argumentative if I gave no argument? I get why you said that this reads like" fake news" now.



Because I can read between the lines. Your post came across as aggressive and like you were trying to pick an argument. You are arguing with me right now. You are one of "those" that get their jollies off picking meaningless arguments and even when you are wrong you will insist you are right. Your opinion means very little outside to you and your mother. You really made a thread stating nintendo makes games for kids,really? Who would have thought that?


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 30, 2017)

Well, I actually can't wait for the Mario Party Top 100 that comes out on November 10.
What I imagine is a menu that you can choose what minigame to play.

But hopefully there's more since the game is going to be $40, so hopefully there are also a few board games to play, otherwise it would be a bit expensive for just a menu with the minigames and nothing else


----------



## VitaType (Oct 30, 2017)

~Deleted~


----------



## Kubas_inko (Oct 30, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> You reckon? Compared to the GBA and DS the 3ds was weak as you like, for me to the point I can quite happily say skip it or if you are looking at a 3ds and DS then pick whichever fits your hands better + provisos for GBA.


Yea. 3DS has week library. You can play only 3DS, DS, GBA, SNES, NES and other emulated games. Really small library.


----------



## SLiV3R (Oct 30, 2017)

Just let the 3ds die. Now!


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Oct 30, 2017)

More games for FreeStore


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 30, 2017)

SG854 said:


> With a big open world is possible. If xenoblade on wii can pull it off I'm sure the switch can.


Open world Pokémon would be really flawed. The further you advance in the games the stronger the Pokémon you battle become. This wouldn't work well with an open world because you would still be severely limited in what you can do. Pokémon levels would have to scale with your party but then levelling your lower level Pokémon would be way too hard.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2017)

The 3DS should die. The Switch's hardware is shit but workable. The 3DS's hardware sucks balls.


----------



## Kigiru (Oct 30, 2017)

Hardware means nothing. You can create a decent game that will work on a toaster and you can create shit with bloated requirements. The creativity of game developer is what matters.

The real reason why 3DS should be abandoned is because of how vulnerable it is. Nintendo can release new, good games on 3DS but they will never cash in as much money as they expect because there WILL BE people abusing their faulty system for pirating. But on the other hand, they have no good replacement for 3DS for now - Switch is completely different system that is directed to completely different group of players, it can't replace 3DS.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 30, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> The 3DS should die. The Switch's hardware is shit but workable. The 3DS's hardware sucks balls.


The 3DS' hardware is still completely workable. You're not gonna get Skyrim running on it but there is still a lot that can be done with it. It's not about what can run, it's about utilizing the hardware properly and making a game for it.


Kubas_inko said:


> Yea. 3DS has week library. You can play only 3DS, DS, GBA, SNES, NES and other emulated games. Really small library.


There are limited virtual console releases and injections and homebrew emulated stuff don't count. DS games don't count either. It's about what the 3DS actually has released for it.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Oct 30, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> There are limited virtual console releases and injections and homebrew emulated stuff don't count. DS games don't count either. It's about what the 3DS actually has released for it.


Then we are not talking about game library, but games resleased for system.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 30, 2017)

Kigiru said:


> The real reason why 3DS should be abandoned is because of how vulnerable it is. Nintendo can release new, good games on 3DS but they will never cash in as much money as they expect because there WILL BE people abusing their faulty system for pirating. But on the other hand, they have no good replacement for 3DS for now - Switch is completely different system that is directed to completely different group of players, it can't replace 3DS.


There really aren't that many people pirating on the 3DS.

The Switch probably won't replace the 3DS anytime soon. Because the audience is so different with the Switch targetting "hardcore gamers" and the 3DS being aimed at basically everyone making it a good platform for niche stuff like JRPGs.


Kubas_inko said:


> Then we are not talking about game library, but games resleased for system.


That's generally what people mean when talking about the game library. You can play Wii games (Gamecube too if you ru Nintendon't on vWii) and a lot of Virtual Console games on the Wii U but we still consider the library to be poor because there's very little 1st and 3rd party support for actual Wii U titles.


----------



## Maximilious (Oct 30, 2017)

Marketing and sales rep continues marketing and promoting sales. Nothing to see here.


----------



## TaqiMollah (Oct 30, 2017)

Joom said:


> View attachment 104298​In an interview with TIME, Reggie Fils-Aime of NoA implied that the 3DS will continue alongside the Switch as a product marketed at younger consumers that want their own personal console. While the 3DS has always been seen as something geared toward a younger audience what with its plethora of family friendly games, this may imply that future games may or may not have the older consumer in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Source


well that's a relief, despite what others say/think i have no problem with the 3ds being alive. just adds another awsome console to its lineup and hopefully some good games. personally i think the 3ds will stay till 2020 and am happy that that is the case since i dont have enough money yet to buy a switch  im just a student


----------



## Skeagle (Oct 30, 2017)

the 3ds was supposed to be the next generation of console for the same audience, whereas switch is just a new console in general, targeted for a different audience. 3ds won't go down the same way ds did.


----------



## bbking67 (Oct 30, 2017)

Nintendo's plan of making portable systems backwards compatible has really paid off, but it does introduce some constraints.  Every system back to the original Gameboy had a smooth transition to at least the next generation system.

I think the other key is that the 3DS has a range of products starting at a very low price point (I Think the 2DS is $79.99 including a Mario game) all the way up to the New 3DS XL Special Edition ($200+).  Great and unparalleled software library on the Nintendo system that should keep things going for a long while.  I figure 3DS has a good 2-3 years left before it gets superceded and that is very good for Nintendo.

The next gen low cost portable could be a Switch compatible device (maybe just a newer version of Switch), but obviously with the current battery life and cost it's really a console more than a tablet.  It's hard to classify these hybrid.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 30, 2017)

Valkyy said:


> the 3ds was supposed to be the next generation of console for the same audience, whereas switch is just a new console in general, targeted for a different audience. 3ds won't go down the same way ds did.


It'll still go down. They're moving Pokémon to Switch after Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon, and I'm sure most first party main titles will be on the Switch. The 3DS will be lucky if it gets turned into a niche console like the Vita. It'll probably just get party games and shovel ware for the next couple years until it becomes impractical financially to keep it alive.


----------



## WARlord1903 (Oct 30, 2017)

No Captain America: Super Soldier 2? I can live with that.


----------



## haxan (Oct 30, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> That's pretty harsh. I prefer the 3DS, but had no trouble finding good Vita games to play after buying a PSTV.


yeah I know but the Vita doesn't really have those "big" titles that draw attention to it, most of its games aren't that new or special sadly. it's a great handheld but I guess due to the fact that it doesn't have many (if not any) games that stand out, the system just died. it's pretty sad though, the vita had great potential of becoming a really popular handheld but because of bad choices it didn't. same thing goes for the WiiU as well.
for the 3ds, we have pokemon/zelda/mario etc games that gave it popularity and I guess that's why it still haven't died...yet lol.
do you think the Switch has the same fate in the future?


----------



## bbking67 (Oct 30, 2017)

The Vita is a good system, but just like the PSP there aren't that many titles that people will feel nostalgic for.  Of course there are some good titles,. but nothing that approaches the Nintendo IP.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 30, 2017)

bbking67 said:


> The Vita is a good system, but just like the PSP there aren't that many titles that people will feel nostalgic for.  Of course there are some good titles,. but nothing that approaches the Nintendo IP.


that is the problem with sony handhelds every good amazing title gets ported to home console like most of the best psp games got ported to psp and psvita got afew of them ported too, so what is left is ok games that no one will ever remenber i guess what the vita has left that wasnt ported to other systems or sucks is like uncharted?


----------



## SushiKing (Oct 30, 2017)

Eix said:


> hmm
> i want more etrian odyssey



Wow, really? Enough of those shitty games, there's already like 5 versions on the 3ds.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2017)

SushiKing said:


> Wow, really? Enough of those shitty games, there's already like 5 versions on the 3ds.


i like them


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 30, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Depending upon where they sell it then it is a legal requirement. In the UK it would fall under the sale of goods act (you have to provide goods which last for a reasonable period of time), much of Europe has similar laws (it was probably an EU directive that kicked it all off) and loads of other countries do too.


I actually checked yesterday since I heard something like that from my father (who worked in the car repair industry), but there's no law that gives people a right to replacement parts - the legendary European warranty gives you a 2-year right (or 1-year if bought in the name of a company or for any professional use) to a repair/replacement/refund of a defective product at the discretion of the seller; the manufacturer, its warranty if any, and its terms are the seller's problem when you choose to take advantage of "any statutory rights" as the manufacturer calls them...



Kigiru said:


> Hardware means nothing. You can create a decent game that will work on a toaster and you can create shit with bloated requirements. The creativity of game developer is what matters.
> 
> The real reason why 3DS should be abandoned is because of how vulnerable it is. Nintendo can release new, good games on 3DS but they will never cash in as much money as they expect because there WILL BE people abusing their faulty system for pirating. But on the other hand, they have no good replacement for 3DS for now - Switch is completely different system that is directed to completely different group of players, it can't replace 3DS.


Agree with the first part, but the R4 boom of 2007/2008 hardly affected the DS's reputation - neither did the lack of Wii/PSP updates in this decade (and those are comparatively hard to hack compared to a DS)


----------



## SushiKing (Oct 30, 2017)

Eix said:


> i like them



There's something about those games that I just can't stand about it. IDK why but they seem so boring and dull.

Although I like those types of games like "Doom" and "Orcs and Elves", I love the RPG and art Style about them but I just can't seem to enjoy playing them.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2017)

SushiKing said:


> There's something about those games that I just can't stand about it. IDK why but they seem so boring and dull.
> 
> Although I like those types of games like "Doom" and "Orcs and Elves", I love the RPG and art Style about them but I just can't seem to enjoy playing them.


the games are indeed boring at the start but if you play into the story abit the actually become really fun!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> I actually checked yesterday since I heard something like that from my father (who worked in the car repair industry), but there's no law that gives people a right to replacement parts - the legendary European warranty gives you a 2-year right (or 1-year if bought in the name of a company or for any professional use) to a repair/replacement/refund of a defective product at the discretion of the seller; the manufacturer, its warranty if any, and its terms are the seller's problem when you choose to take advantage of "any statutory rights" as the manufacturer calls them...



I would be careful when drawing parallels with the car industry as they have a lot of fairly unique rulings to them (the warranty vs modifications thing be a good start), and are often the source of new ones. Equally for items of more than a fairly low value a credit card company can be liable for a kind of warranty as well, though most only meet it when the retailer has gone out of business.

That said I did look into Italy and it appears it might be a bit weaker there; I don't speak modern Italian, much less to the standard required to reliably parse laws, but https://uk.practicallaw.thomsonreut...ontextData=(sc.Default)&firstPage=true&bhcp=1 seemed a reliable enough source for a first pass and it seems somewhat more in line with the American approach.

Contrast UK one, section 14 https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1979/54

Equally I suppose if you are going to make the manufacturer vs seller distinction, however I tend to find it tends to go both ways and retailers will refuse to stock anything that they end up on the hook for like that.


----------

